# Packgoats and Pack LLamas



## PBandJ (Apr 30, 2011)

I know that llamas are sometimes used for sheep and goat herd protection, but do they enjoy cohabitating together or are there usually conflicts, and is it necessary to give them seperate shelter/feeding areas? Are there any diseases that would be transfered to my goats by bringing a llama into the herd?

What about packing Goats and Llamas at the same time? Does anyone have any experience with packing both in the same string? What kind of conflicts would one expect, if any? 

Does anyone on this forum own both Packgoats and Pack Llamas? Are there any instances when a Llama would be a better choice vs a Packgoat? Ive packed goats, and love them, but am worried about packing in areas inhabited by Wild Sheep, so I have considered having a couple Pack Llamas around for when I need to make trips into country that I would prefer to not take my goats in. Has anyone else considered this?

Can goat saddles be used on a Llama, or are goat saddles too different from what a Llama needs? What about small donkey saddles?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

PBandJ said:


> Can goat saddles be used on a Llama, or are goat saddles too different from what a Llama needs? What about small donkey saddles?


Goats and Llamas have different angles on the saddle.


----------

